# Portable air conditioners?



## apicius9 (May 26, 2011)

O.k., I give up. I would like to get a portable air conditioner for my bedroom. This is the first time that I will have air condition in a place I live, so all I know about these things is what I read in the past 3 days. Offers are also a biy limited on the islands, and I have narrowed it down to two choices unless anybody convinces me that they are both crap :rolleyes2:

Here is one from Costco

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=1&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1

And one from Bestbuy

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Frigida...hite/9747323.p?id=1218166510601&skuId=9747323

Price is roughly the same. Any comments on which one to prefer? I like the claim to be quiet and the no hassle return with the Costco one, the Bestbuy one seems to have the basic functions and I could put it interest free on my store card. My criteria for the thing are performance, noise and hassle free maintenance, both should be plent for my small bedroom.

Stefan


----------



## rockbox (May 26, 2011)

I would go with the Costco one because of their return policy.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 26, 2011)

I don;t know much about the portables but I do know that you have to drain a pan (maintenance) and they don't work in a big ass shop like I have.


----------



## El Pescador (May 26, 2011)

If its for your bedroom the I'd say go for it. I've used one in a small room and it did the job fine. 

Plus 1 on Costco.

Pesky


----------



## wenus2 (May 26, 2011)

Yeah that drain pan might be a huge PITA with your humidity... Why not a window unit?
They are more efficient and far cheaper, plus they drain outside (well, my old one did).


----------

